# Amazon Prime volume



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

When streaming from Amazon Prime I have to increase the volume significantly in order to hear anything. I don't have this issue with Netflix or Hulu so not sure why Prime has such a low volume. It's not a huge iss, just annoying especially when I exit before lowering the volume.


I do have a Sonos Arc home theater system but don't think that would be relevant since sound is fine otherwise. Also, if I use the Amazon Prime app on the PS4 I don't have any issue with volume.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

On AppleTV my Prime is easiest the loudest app I use. The “smile” logo that precedes all their originals is EXCEEDINGLY loud.


----------

